# Starship



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey would like to build a Starship. Anyone have plans that I could use to build one!

Thanks


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

MJ would be a good person to go too I believe.

Try inboxing him


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

iindividual said:


> MJ would be a good person to go too I believe.
> 
> Try inboxing him


Not me, man!

I love to shoot them but this is how I make them, no frills and no plan (sort of like the rest of my life  )

Here's how I roll: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14758-my-no-cost-starship/


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There are about 100 topics on this board that deal in one way or another with Starships. The search function is your friend.

In the meantime here are the plans for a good one.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27618-star-ship-24-50/?hl=star


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't beat one of Joerg's Monster designs for ease of construction and low cost of materials. Built mine for less than $10 of parts.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What an AWESOME looking Chrony Shield


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

It does make a guy want to buy a big chunk of thick plexiglass.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

studer1972 said:


> It does make a guy want to buy a big chunk of thick plexiglass.


Hehe. Don't mind me. I sold that to Nathan ages ago. It's just nice to see it actually being used.

While Plexiglass is nice, it's too soft and scratches WAY to easy for my liking. Acrylic is the way to go. Even though it is more likely to shatter or chip than plexi, at least it wont flex and transfer energy to the Chrony rather dissipate it through the shield.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> What an AWESOME looking Chrony Shield


Indeed, and it not only looks awesome, it IS awesome.


----------

